# Vintage Broadheads



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

I was just given a box of vintage broadheads, and have no idea what I have...

Anyone willing to help a guy out? Need to identify and value them. I plan on donating all proceeds to my archery club...

Will post up pics if anyone is willing to help.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Pics here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2656633


----------

